# JDM sr20de exhaust manifold Vs. Hotshot



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I recently purchased a JDM engine and it came with a huge exhaust manifold. Should I use this one or purchase a Hotshot. I was told the JDM manifold will give the same performance?? Help


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

well, its close. i've been told that the difference between the jdm and usdm motors (150hp vs. 140 hp respsctively) is a combination of the better flowing exhaust manifold and the ecu tuning. i'm going to have a secondary made to fit mine soon so i'll tell you what the SOTP dyno says. i don't think it will be as much as a hotshot but who know...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Interesting thread. Can anyone oint me in the direction of a pic of these bigger jdm exhaust manifolds?
Thanks


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *well, its close. i've been told that the difference between the jdm and usdm motors (150hp vs. 140 hp respsctively) is a combination of the better flowing exhaust manifold and the ecu tuning. *



theres is also the higher compresion.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i thought the cams were more agressive


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the higher compression (10:1) motors are few and far between and have no "visible to the naked eye" differences than the 9.5:1 jdm motors. so its hard to tell which one you get unless you take the head off. and different sources will tell you different things, but most jdm engines are 9.5:1 just like the usdm sr20. the cams are the same as the 91-92 sr20. they are more aggressive than the 93-up cams though.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

The JDM exhaust manifold will net you HP and torque gains closer to what the Pacesetter provides. Overall, HotShot will provide much more hp and torque across the entire powerband.


----------

